# Wo stand denn, dass geschliffene Steine nur noch 75 Silber bringen?



## Gromack (28. April 2011)

Hi wo konnte man denn lesen, dass die geringen neuen Steine geschliffen nur noch 0,75G statt 9G
das Stück bringen? Das hat mich heute morgen wie ein Hammerschlag getroffen!

Jetzt kann man mit Juwelenschleifen "gar kein Gold" mehr - ***ok kaum noch *** - verdienen...

So Unmut kundgetan! Was sagt Ihr zu dieser Änderung oder ist die euch völlig egal.

Gruss Gromack


----------



## Valdrasiala (28. April 2011)

Gromack schrieb:


> Jetzt kann man mit Juwelenschleifen gar kein Gold mehr verdienen...



*seufz* Man lese die Ironie im Post... Als ob man mit Juwe kein Gold verdienen könnte...


----------



## Knallkörper (28. April 2011)

Kann man zur zeit auch nicht wirklich... bin von knapp 10k pro Tag auf 6k gefallen nur durch diese "winzige" änderung!


----------



## Gromack (28. April 2011)

Siehst Du und ich habe mir halt für günstig Gold Elementiumerze gekauft teilweise für 15G der Stack und sondiert
und geschliffen - kleinen an Händler die großen ins AH und damit auch ganz gut verdient - 
jetzt gehen nur noch die großen weg


----------



## Knallkörper (28. April 2011)

Patch 4.0.2. kommen ja die epischen steinchen für jedermann das wird unser zweiter Frühling solange hinnehmen oder mehr farmen... xD


----------



## Derulu (28. April 2011)

Nicht in den endgültigen Patchnotes..aber in so ziemlich allen Berichten vom PTR, deren Autoren das aufgefallen ist...

BTW: Jammern jetzt Juweliere wirklich, dass sie kein(!!!) Gold mehr verdienen (weil sie jetzt "nur" noch 6000g statt 10000g pro Tag bekommen?)? Was sollen dann Lederer, Schmiede und Schneider sagen, die nicht die sich ständige wiederholende Möglichkeit haben ihre Waren an den Mann/die Frau zu bringen? Ein episches Teil wird wenn überhaupt, dann nur einmal verkauft und der Kunde ersetzt ihn alsbald durch "besseres" (so er so etwas findet) und kostet auch nich Chaoskugeln, die neben normaler Farmarbeit für die anderen Mats (die auch ein Juwe hat) auch noch "Farmarbeit" in heroischen Instanzen benötigen. Ein Edelstein wird mit jedem neuen Teil, mit jeder neuen Spielweise immer und immer wieder benötigt, ermöglicht also einen permanenten Geldfluss...^^


----------



## Knallkörper (28. April 2011)

@Derulu

Das die anderen Berufe auch ihre Schattenseiten haben steht ausser frage... und die 4k verlust schmerzen ja auch nicht wirklich (also mir tun sie nicht weh) aber für leute die wenig lust haben viel online zu sein... da kann sich das schon stark bemerkbar machen.

p.s. ist schon zu 99% wahrscheinlich das sie kommen neuer Raid etc. stimme dir aber zu das es noch kein Buch mit 7 siegeln ist!


----------



## Jordin (28. April 2011)

IMO liegt der Einkommensverlust daran, dass Ferien sind. Es gibt zu viele Anbieter, die sich gegenseitig dumpen und zu wenig Abnehmer weil: 



Gutes Wetter
Urlaub
85er-Depression
Raid-Depression
ZG/ZA noch kein Farmstatus haben


 Übernächste Woche klingelt's wieder in der Kasse 



 P.S. Ist ja nicht so, dass man mit Waffengewalt dazu gezwungen wird, einen anderen Beruf als Juwe zu erlernen ... 

 Dennoch verstehe ich die Frustration. Ich bediene fast jeden Berufszweig und mit keinem verdiene ich nur ansatzweise soviel, als wie mit den Steinchen.


----------



## Derulu (28. April 2011)

Knallkörper schrieb:


> p.s. ist schon zu 99% wahrscheinlich das sie kommen neuer Raid etc. stimme dir aber zu das es noch kein Buch mit 7 siegeln ist!



Fragen wir Corey Stockton^^ (Lead Content Designer) Quelle

_*buffed: Können wir uns in den Feuerlanden auf epische Berufs-Rezepte freuen?*__*Stockton: *In den Feuerlanden werden definitiv epische Rezepte zu erbeuten sein._

_*buffed: Profitieren davon nur Berufe wie Lederverarbeitung und Schneiderei, oder ist für alle Berufe etwas dabei?*_

_*Stockton: *Soweit ich weiß, wollen wir Rezepte für alle Berufe einbauen. Ich weiß nicht, ob wirklich für jedes erdenkliche Einsatzgebiet etwas dabei ist. Wir versuchen aber, so viele Berufe wie möglich abzudecken._




Also ich tippe darauf, dass gerade bei Juwelieren so eine Implementierung relativ einfach ist^^


----------



## Knallkörper (28. April 2011)

Das lässt hoffen^^


----------



## Jackie251 (28. April 2011)

1. das wurde nun wirklich in jedem mäßigem Berufe/goldforum durchgekaut und ist nunmal ein ganz alter hut. Ok es stand vieleicht nicht auf Buffed aber das ändert ja an der aussage nix (ja mal drüber nachdenken^^)

2. nett wie sich manche zu narren halten lassen. der patch ist nichtmal einen Tag lang live, davon war der mittwoch halbtags offline aber es kommt schon jemand der jetzt weis wieviel weniger gold er duch die änderung macht. Neue erzpreise haben sich noch gar nicht definiert und wei der zukünftige edelsteinmarkt durch mehr sockelbare items aussieht kann man gar nicht abschätzen. vor allem kann man nicht 10k jeden Tag mit Juwelenschleifen machen. Man kann 70k in der Woche machen was im tagemittel dann 10k sind, aber niemals nicht nach einem Tag abschätzen wo der zukünftige Mittelwert liegen wird. 
aber natürlich kann man erstmal darauf anspringen ohne fragen zu stellen.. 
und man kann auch gleich mal direkt 10k tagesgewinn als glaubhauften standardwert annehmen

3. na klar gestern kam patch 4.1 aber mit patch 4.02 - welcher niemals live ging kommen dann epische steine.
na könnte der uninformierte meinen es war 4.2 gemeint. aber da 4.2 kurzfristig nach 4.1 erscheinen soll gilt es derzeit noch als unwahrscheinlich das mit 4.2 generall epische juwelen freigeschaltet werden. möglich wären zB einzelstücke wie damals per angeln..


----------



## Arawina (23. Mai 2011)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> *seufz* Man lese die Ironie im Post... Als ob man mit Juwe kein Gold verdienen könnte...



Auf Un'Goro schon länger nicht mehr nach einem kurzen Aufwind mit 4.1. Da gibt's gnadenlose (nicht rechnen könnende) Geschäftsleute im AH. Metas seit Wochen unter 100g, blaue Steine teilweise nichtmal 20g wert - DA kann man wirklich kein Gold machen, nichtmal über Masse, da zu wenige Spieler auf dem Realm sind und dementsprechend nur wenige Steine gebraucht werden. So kann man nichtmal mehr die beim Sondieren abfallenden grünen Steine verwerten - Metas draus machen bringt nichts, Blaue Steine draus machen auch nicht, da kosten Kräuter und TG fürn Alchi mehr als die Steine dann geschliffen bringen. Schleifen und beim Händler verticken ist nun auch nicht mehr drin. Ich hab' nun einen Bankchar dessen Bank voll mit grünen Steinen ist die keine Sau (momentan) braucht. Ins AH stellen für die Juwe-Quests bringt auch kaum was, zu hoch die Einstellkosten wenn sie dann doch nicht gekauft werden.
Neue Steine mit 4.2? Auf dem PTR ist noch nichts zu sehen - alle anderen Berufe wurden mit ein paar Items bedacht, wir Steinschleifer (noch?) nicht.


----------



## Doofkatze (23. Mai 2011)

Arawina schrieb:


> Auf Un'Goro schon länger nicht mehr nach einem kurzen Aufwind mit 4.1. Da gibt's gnadenlose (nicht rechnen könnende) Geschäftsleute im AH. Metas seit Wochen unter 100g, blaue Steine teilweise nichtmal 20g wert - DA kann man wirklich kein Gold machen, nichtmal über Masse, da zu wenige Spieler auf dem Realm sind und dementsprechend nur wenige Steine gebraucht werden. So kann man nichtmal mehr die beim Sondieren abfallenden grünen Steine verwerten - Metas draus machen bringt nichts, Blaue Steine draus machen auch nicht, da kosten Kräuter und TG fürn Alchi mehr als die Steine dann geschliffen bringen. Schleifen und beim Händler verticken ist nun auch nicht mehr drin. Ich hab' nun einen Bankchar dessen Bank voll mit grünen Steinen ist die keine Sau (momentan) braucht. Ins AH stellen für die Juwe-Quests bringt auch kaum was, zu hoch die Einstellkosten wenn sie dann doch nicht gekauft werden.
> Neue Steine mit 4.2? Auf dem PTR ist noch nichts zu sehen - alle anderen Berufe wurden mit ein paar Items bedacht, wir Steinschleifer (noch?) nicht.



Ich halte bestimmte Märkte selbst unter Kontrolle. Es darf halt nur nicht zu viel werden


----------



## Arawina (23. Mai 2011)

Bei den großen Mengen, die auf Un'Goro derzeit eingestellt werden und bei den geringen Mengen, die nachgefragt werden, ist es derzeit absolut sinnlos auch nur daran zu denken, den Markt kontrollieren zu wollen. Für 5 Steine, die man um 20g aufkauft verkauft man vielleicht einen um 70g. Das Gold, den Markt zu kontrollieren, hätte ich von meinem Lederer-Twink, aber derzeit ist es, egal wie man es dreht und wendet, ein Minusgeschäft.


----------



## Doofkatze (23. Mai 2011)

Arawina schrieb:


> Bei den großen Mengen, die auf Un'Goro derzeit eingestellt werden und bei den geringen Mengen, die nachgefragt werden, ist es derzeit absolut sinnlos auch nur daran zu denken, den Markt kontrollieren zu wollen. Für 5 Steine, die man um 20g aufkauft verkauft man vielleicht einen um 70g. Das Gold, den Markt zu kontrollieren, hätte ich von meinem Lederer-Twink, aber derzeit ist es, egal wie man es dreht und wendet, ein Minusgeschäft.



Such dir einige wenige Steine raus und beobachte den Preis. Es gibt immer einige Steinchen, die selten sind. Auch bei uns sind einige "Sorten" gnadenlos im Überangebot und auf 19 Gold gerutscht. Aber auch unser Juwe findet immer wieder eine Lücke mit 200 Gold pro Stein.


----------



## Jackie251 (26. Mai 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Aber auch unser Juwe findet immer wieder eine Lücke mit 200 Gold pro Stein.



und derartige nischensteine verkauft er dann wie oft am Tag?


----------



## Doofkatze (26. Mai 2011)

Jackie251 schrieb:


> und derartige nischensteine verkauft er dann wie oft am Tag?



Das ist vollkommen unterschiedlich. Aber mit keinem Beruf hat man einen "laufenden" Goldeingang. 

Viel wichtiger ist es für mich festzuhalten, das ich derzeit auch am Juwemarkt rumdoktore. Ich mache mir meine Preise einfach selbst.
Natürlich zahlt jeder 20 Gold für einen Stein, aber dieses Phänomen erschaffen die Händler, nicht die Nachfrager.
Ergo kaufe ich auf und stelle neu rein.

So ein brennender Irrlichtdiamant ist nunmal mehr als 80 Gold wert. Ergo: Rest aufgekauft, mit wesentlich höherem Wert neu angefangen.

Dafür benötige ich auch keine 200.000 Gold, ich habe heute morgen knappe 600 Gold dafür auf den Putz gehauen. Das mache ich in 3 Tagen alleine durch tägl. Quests.


----------



## Throgan (26. Mai 2011)

Das gabs doch schon zu BC...wenn die Dinger im AH keiner wollte, gabs beim Händler "mächtig" Asche...und dann kam der Tag an dem nur noch n paar Silberlinge bekam =)


----------



## Jackie251 (26. Mai 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> So ein brennender Irrlichtdiamant ist nunmal mehr als 80 Gold wert. Ergo: Rest aufgekauft, mit wesentlich höherem Wert neu angefangen.
> 
> Dafür benötige ich auch keine 200.000 Gold, ich habe heute morgen knappe 600 Gold dafür auf den Putz gehauen. Das mache ich in 3 Tagen alleine durch tägl. Quests.



Wie wäre es stattdessen mal mit etwas tuen für Gold?


----------



## Doofkatze (26. Mai 2011)

Jackie251 schrieb:


> Wie wäre es stattdessen mal mit etwas tuen für Gold?



In wie fern?
1. Ich handle mit meinen Berufen
2. Ich mache relativ viele tägliche Quests
3. Ich farme auf Eigenbedarf der Gilde
4. Ich handle im Auktionshaus mit "meinen" Produkten

Ich habe insgesamt einen Goldstack, mit dem ich meinen Twinks mühelos das schnelle Fliegen bezahlen kann. Würde ich mich ein wenig mehr bez. Punkt 4 bemühen, würde ich den Ingamehass auf mich ziehen wie meine geschätzen Kollegen, die in "wichtigeren" Bereichen das AH ernsthaft kontrollieren.


----------



## Jackie251 (26. Mai 2011)

naja die Idee ist doch 
A arbeitet und für C und bekommt dafür Geld
A geht mit dem Geld bei B einkaufen und B kann sich davon etwas bei C kaufen.

Damit können alle in einem Beruf arbeiten wo sie sich spezialisieren können und alle können sich von der gemeinsammen Arbeit etwas leisten. 

Jetzt kommst du


Doofkatze schrieb:


> Ergo: Rest aufgekauft, mit wesentlich höherem Wert neu angefangen.




Du kaufst etwas das du nicht brauchst. Du bist aber kein Transporteur der es von Hafen zu Hafen bringt. Du verbesserst den Gegenstand nicht. Du machst nichts was irgendwem hilft, verlangst im Weiterverkauf aber einen höheren Preis.

Der Farmer hat ne Menge Erz gesammelt und es verkauft. 
Der Juwelier kauft es sondiert es.
Der Alchemiest macht Irrlistdiamenten draus.
Dann wieder zum Juwelier, der braucht sogar ein seltenes (teures) Rezept und daraus den Brennenden herzustellen.
Und dennoch ist der Juwelier an dieser Stelle mit einem Betrag X zufrieden und bietet den Stein dafür an.

Und da kommst du, kaufst den Stein auf und stellst ihn teuer wieder rein. 
Alle anderen müssen mehr arbeiten damit du nicht arbeiten musst.

Also warum musst du Preistreiber sein?


----------



## Doofkatze (27. Mai 2011)

Ich arbeite schon, ich nutze nur auch weitere Möglichkeiten aus, um mein Gold zu beschaffen.

Diese Preistreiberei hat doch auch einen Vorteil. Ohne mich wäre der Preis weiterhin auf 80 Gold oder weniger geblieben. So habe ich in dem Beispiel aber wieder neue Preise "besorgt", mit denen ihr weiterhandeln könnt und selbst höhere Gewinne erzielt.

Ich habe ja nicht gesagt, das der Markt tot ist, nachdem ich da war. Ich habe im Gegenteil sogar dafür gesorgt, das eure Waren wieder mehr wert sind.

Daher ist das auch für euch gar nicht so negativ. Ich sorge ja nicht dafür, das ihr eures gar nicht mehr los wird. Ich kaufe im Gegensatz sogar eure Waren und nachdem ich durch bin fahrt ihr sogar höhere Gewinne.
Preistreiberei wäre es doch, wenn ich euch vom Markt vertreiben würde. Für Verkäufer jedoch erschaffe ich sogar wieder einen Markt.


----------

